# Drain Cleaning Tips & Tricks for Hair



## imjonny (Jan 12, 2016)

deleted


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hang on... Going to get some popcorn... BRB


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

So you are the one that makes it almost impossible for me to open the drain because you have poked and poured everything down you can think of before call a professional!!!!!!!!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

IMO-Jonny needs to stop killing our planet with his snake oil drain remedies. 
Voo-doo drain cleaning isn't practiced here with our fingers and eyes crossed. 

THIS SITE IS FOR PROFESSIONALS ONLY


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Woo hoo posted before it's closed!!!!!!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

......


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I clear all drains with this


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Debo22 said:


> I clear all drains with this





I always wanted one of those


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Awww I missed seeing his post before he deleted it...

But I got in before the thread was closed...:thumbup::vs_box::vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Johnny is a do-it-yourselfer. I think he left.


----------

